# Just got my 1st trailer!!!



## longdraw (Feb 26, 2011)

I know there are some guys on here with knowledge about trailers,I just got a haulmark 6X10 and it only has 13in. tires on it and I want to replace them with 15in. tires or 16in. if possible,anyone ever do this?? were's the best place to buy trailer acessories


----------



## Buck25 (Mar 27, 2008)

i would think you could do this pretty much anywhere...the best place would depend on your where abouts...


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

Yep, should just be able to bolt larger ones on as long as the bolt pattern is the same on the larger rims. Only issue you could run into is the fenders, too large of a tire may rub or will definately build up mud possibly wearing out the tires faster and I even saw one get ripped right off the side of the trailer once. Would possibly need to detach fenders and "customize" to give you enough clearance.


----------



## longdraw (Feb 26, 2011)

Well I got new 225 15in. tires & rims 8 ply tires,and new fenders and a new diamond plate stone guard,,do any you guys use bearing buddys on your trailers?? if so how do you figure the size you need for the hub


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

If your not long hauling or backing it into the water like a boat trailer I wouldn't bother with the buddies. Although a set isn't that expensive and could give you the piece of mind by squirting some greese in at the end of every season. I say the end of the season as that's when we did our boats so the trailer didn't sit idle for months with water in there. To figure the size just pop a cap off and bring it in to the local auto parts.


----------

